# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  Busco maquila para vainitas en Huaral

## saceco

Necesito contratar maquila con hidrocooler para procesar y empacar vainitas frescas en Huaral. La planta debe estar certificada para USA.Temas similares: Necesito alquilar 5 has en Huaral Vainitas maquila maracuya maquila maracuya Aji paprika; maquila

----------

